# Help with processing



## Nosmo King

i found an old 35 mm disposable camera in a drawer this week.  It's a Kodak on which I took pictures twenty years ago.

Does anyone know of any service offering processing of such a camera?


----------



## Care4all

Film Developing & Processing | CVS Photo


----------



## HenryBHough

Somebody's still making and selling those throw away 33mm cameras....I saw some being sold in a checkout aisle last week.  Next time I'm in the store I'll look at the package and see whee they say to send them for processing.

Those are a good thing to keep in your vehicle to snap pix of any accident in which you might be involved.  Tempting as it is to use a cheap digital camera for that - resist.  The batteries will be dead long before you need to use it.


----------



## Moonglow

Nosmo King said:


> i found an old 35 mm disposable camera in a drawer this week.  It's a Kodak on which I took pictures twenty years ago.
> 
> Does anyone know of any service offering processing of such a camera?


WalMarts...


----------



## Nosmo King

Moonglow said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found an old 35 mm disposable camera in a drawer this week.  It's a Kodak on which I took pictures twenty years ago.
> 
> Does anyone know of any service offering processing of such a camera?
> 
> 
> 
> WalMarts...
Click to expand...

Aw!  Not that!  Any mail in services out there?


----------



## JoeMoma

Nosmo King said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found an old 35 mm disposable camera in a drawer this week.  It's a Kodak on which I took pictures twenty years ago.
> 
> Does anyone know of any service offering processing of such a camera?
> 
> 
> 
> WalMarts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw!  Not that!  Any mail in services out there?
Click to expand...

Are you hoping for pictures of naked ladies?


----------



## Moonglow

Nosmo King said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found an old 35 mm disposable camera in a drawer this week.  It's a Kodak on which I took pictures twenty years ago.
> 
> Does anyone know of any service offering processing of such a camera?
> 
> 
> 
> WalMarts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw!  Not that!  Any mail in services out there?
Click to expand...

I could do it since I used to be a photojournalist and developed my own pics...


----------



## JoeMoma

Moonglow said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found an old 35 mm disposable camera in a drawer this week.  It's a Kodak on which I took pictures twenty years ago.
> 
> Does anyone know of any service offering processing of such a camera?
> 
> 
> 
> WalMarts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw!  Not that!  Any mail in services out there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could do it since I used to be a photojournalist and developed my own pics...
Click to expand...

You might get to see a picture of Nosmo King as a naked baby.


----------



## Nosmo King

JoeMoma said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found an old 35 mm disposable camera in a drawer this week.  It's a Kodak on which I took pictures twenty years ago.
> 
> Does anyone know of any service offering processing of such a camera?
> 
> 
> 
> WalMarts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw!  Not that!  Any mail in services out there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you hoping for pictures of naked ladies?
Click to expand...

Actually I know where I took these photos.  I was in Selma, Alabama during  Bridge Day.


----------



## Nosmo King

JoeMoma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found an old 35 mm disposable camera in a drawer this week.  It's a Kodak on which I took pictures twenty years ago.
> 
> Does anyone know of any service offering processing of such a camera?
> 
> 
> 
> WalMarts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw!  Not that!  Any mail in services out there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could do it since I used to be a photojournalist and developed my own pics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might get to see a picture of Nosmo King as a naked baby.
Click to expand...

Those images were on the state of the art method of the day, glass plates.


----------



## JoeMoma

Nosmo King said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found an old 35 mm disposable camera in a drawer this week.  It's a Kodak on which I took pictures twenty years ago.
> 
> Does anyone know of any service offering processing of such a camera?
> 
> 
> 
> WalMarts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw!  Not that!  Any mail in services out there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you hoping for pictures of naked ladies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I know where I took these photos.  I was in Selma, Alabama during  Bridge Day.
Click to expand...

So those pictures might be worth some $$$$$!


----------



## Nosmo King

JoeMoma said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found an old 35 mm disposable camera in a drawer this week.  It's a Kodak on which I took pictures twenty years ago.
> 
> Does anyone know of any service offering processing of such a camera?
> 
> 
> 
> WalMarts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw!  Not that!  Any mail in services out there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you hoping for pictures of naked ladies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I know where I took these photos.  I was in Selma, Alabama during  Bridge Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So those pictures might be worth some $$$$$!
Click to expand...

They called me "Manchild"!


----------

